# Knicks vs Bobcats: March 11, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (17-43) vs Bobcats (16-45)*
*March 11, 2006 7:30 PM*
*Charlotte Bobcats Arena*
*Charlotte, NC*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Rose/J. Rose/Q/Marbury*
*



































*
*Bobcats
Brezec/Jones/Wallace/Felton/Knight*



































​​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We beat the pacers and will probally lose to the bobcats lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

If we lose, oh god.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well today is the big day will me make it 3 in a row????!?!!?!?!?! :clap:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think the knicks have the edge in this one , the bobcats are really not at full strength w/o okafor and may.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

But they have Felton


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Very simple scenario for the Knicks - Curry MUST dominate inside. The only big man Charlotte has is the defense-less Brezec. This one's on him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks up!


...4-0


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry dunk puts the Knicks up 6-5. 

Felton answers off the bank. 7-6 Bobcats.

Offensive foul called on Malik Rose, his 2nd.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Francis is such a bitter, selfish, loser. I know you guys are struggling, but this guy should just be somewhere other than the NBA were we don't have to be subjected to seeing such a disgrace.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Francis is such a bitter, selfish, loser. I know you guys are struggling, but this guy should just be somewhere other than the NBA were we don't have to be subjected to seeing such a disgrace.


Where is all this coming from lol?

Anyway that game made my stomach sick. The knicks are just so bad it sad. Also that may have been the worst game I have seen NBA refs call in my life. They called aFlagrant 2!!! on Franics when it was nothing but a hard foul and then the other player elbowed him in the face like a *** but no francis gets the Flagrant2?!?!?!?!?!?!?!And what about starbury not even fouling the other twam and the fouled was called. This game should be under review by the league.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Disgrace. I can't stand this anymore!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotham what did you think of the F.2 called on francis?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Gotham what did you think of the F.2 called on francis?


That was a whole bunch of bull****, Francis went for the ball and he got snuffed in the face with an elbow and Wallace acts like he got done wrong. That's total BS! I would like to understand how he got that flagrant when he went for the ball and got hit in the face with an elbow. It was like that Kings/Lakers playoff game back in '02 (not sure) and supposedly Doug Christie fouled Kobe when Doug Christies face happened to run into his elbow and cause the contact.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't be that ashamed, the bobcats are just sandbagging. They could contend for the championship right now, if they wanted to. They are just content getting some lottery picks before they start their dynasty.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Do I detect sarcasm?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

From?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-78*</TD><TD>*4-16*</TD><TD>*27-38*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*47*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*109*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*71.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fe3310; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHARLOTTE BOBCATS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Wallace, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jumaine Jones, SF</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>9-17</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Primoz Brezec, C</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brevin Knight, PG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Raymond Felton, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Carroll, SG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Voskuhl, C</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Melvin Ely, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bernard Robinson Jr, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alan Anderson, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Burleson, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Lonny Baxter, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-85*</TD><TD>*11-21*</TD><TD>*25-43*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*116*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.1%*</TD><TD>*52.4%*</TD><TD>*58.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 9 (13)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* 1 NEWYORK ( S Francis 1 )
*Technicals:* 2 CHARLOTTE ( G Wallace 1 ) NEWYORK ( J Rose 1 )
*Officials:* Bill Spooner , Derrick Stafford , Mark Ayotte 
*Attendance:* 19,026
*Time:* 02:30<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not in the least surprise that these guys lost. Damn shame....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> From?


The post before mine...

Seriously though, this game was lousy. That 'flagrant' in particular was ridiculous. Had it been the other way around, would it have been a flagrant? I doubt it, somehow, on a gut level. On the plus side, the Knicks showed that they can score. Unfortunately, defense is at least as important, and... it wasn't there at all tonight. Having 5 players score in double figures is great - until you see that they allowed 6 Bobcats to score in double figures, 5 of whom scored 15 or more. That's atrocious defense. What the *@^#$)%&#^#(#*&^ is LB being paid to do? Did the Pistons simply intuitively understand defense? I thought he could at least coach that.... ugh.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

We're #1, We're #1!!!

Well at least the Garden floor felt some good basketball on it for once this year with Syracuse winning the Big East. Any way we can get Boeheim and his boys in to take over for the Knicks the rest of the way?


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i dont think that will ever happen. For starters, your Knick's salary of over 100 million a year is far too low for any college players to consider it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is Jalen Rose going to remain your primary scorer?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I wouldn't call JRose the primary scorer - though he acts like it sometimes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

francis doesnt shoot enough. richardson shoots too much...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Atrocious foul shooting.... Upside was David showed why LB needs to play him more.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Atrocious foul shooting.... Upside was David showed why LB needs to play him more.


----------

